# Anchorage Resort-Key Largo



## stratusnj75 (Jan 30, 2007)

I am very interested in a stay in the Floriday Keys.  The only availability RCI has in the Keys is at the Anchorage Resort.  Can anyone provide any update info on this resort.  Would have like to be further south in the Keys, but from everything I hear, availability is slim pickings.  

  Or should I forget staying in the keys and maybe find something a little north that would allow for a day trip as far as Key west?


----------



## Don (Jan 31, 2007)

We were there in '98.  I would rate it "OK", but not great, we've atayed at worse.  It is right on Rt. 1 and getting out of the drive can be a long wait.  The parking lot is small and tight and if a lot of people are parking their jetski trailers in spaces, like they were when we were there, there is not enough for everyone.  It is on the island side of the Intercoastal Waterway (ICW), just after the drawbridge which is a cause for traffic tie ups.  A bar across the ICW plays loud music well into the night.
Our unit (and I think all of them) had the front door facing the street and a balcony overlooking Florida Bay and some great sunsets.  The unit was clean, but needed refurbishing.  It probably needs it again by now.  All appliances worked but the balcony screen had holes in it.  Would I stay there again?  Probably not, mainly because of the parking and exiting problems plus a little bit of "Been there, done that".


----------



## Momma Bear (Feb 4, 2007)

We stayed there in 2005 (also because RCI never had anything else available).  The unit absolutely reeked of cigarette smoke which no amount of room freshener could mask.  They also had the most voracious mosquitoes that we have ever encountered.  We’d pay to rent someplace in the Keys before we’d stay there again!


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 4, 2007)

I can't say I'm keen on the location of the Anchorage.  Doesn't seem like there is much in the immediate vacinity.  If I was into boating big time, I might feel differently.  

GEORGE


----------



## Shawwannda (May 20, 2007)

*Anchorage Resort in Key Largo, FL*

Thanks for the info, much appreciated.
We will be staying a week at the Anchorage Resort in January 2008 then on to the Hammocks in Marathon Key for a week.
I know the Hammocks will be great because we stayed there this past January and totally loved it.
Kind of leery about Anchorage w/ what I've been reading.
Was wondering if I'd be able to use dial-up while there so I phoned them and found out that we will have to pay 40 cents per call made from our unit.
Forgot to ask about the "partial kitchen." 
Anyone able to shed some light on what a partial kitchen does or does not include?
We usually do most of our own cooking.
Are the mosquitoes bad when sitting by the pool during the day?
Thanks in advance.
Shaw


----------



## oldfloridian (Sep 11, 2007)

The answer to your last question is it has no oven.  It has a stove top, microwave and dishwasher.
I have been an owner since 1986.  True to the posts it has undergone a lot of changes, due in some part to several hurricanes.  The last to be Wilma in 2005.  They have done many upgrades since then, but parking is still a problem and the draw bridge is being replaced with a high bridge and road widening.  There are screens on the front and back of the building.  I've never had a problem with mosquitoes in the day time.  I plan to go down in October and I wish you well on your stay.
oldfloridian


----------



## Shawwannda (Sep 14, 2007)

*Response*

OldFloridian,
Surely do appreciate your response.
Thanks soooo much!


----------



## london (Oct 14, 2007)

*Anchorage Resort Key Largo*

We have been owners at Anchorage for several years. In January you will not have a mosquito problem. The units have been updated recently. Anchorage units trade very well in RCI due to the Keys location. The view from the balcony is very nice. The bridge noise will be gone in 2009 when the new high rise bridge is completed.

We were last in Anchorage in 2004, and trade our week for other resorts most of the time.


----------



## Shawwannda (Feb 15, 2008)

*Thank you London*

Thanks for sharing this info w/ me London.
Hubby and I throughly enjoyed our stay @ your resort last month.
In fact, we enjoyed it so much that we'd like to go there again next January too.
We shall see if RCI is as good to us as they were this year next year.  
Keeping my fingers crossed. :whoopie: 
Take care,
Shaw


----------



## Mel7706 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Please post a review after your visit*

Many of us have made our first visit to the Keys via the Anchorage. If we had judged the rest of the Keys on that basis most would not have gone back. Being "worn' is not the same as filthy. When we were there seven years ago
our unit was nasty. It would be nice to believe that they have turned the place around since then. The owners units were probably cleaned somewhat better than exchange units so they may not have seen all the problems.


----------



## london (Feb 16, 2008)

*Anchorage Resort Key Largo*

Since the hurricanes of 2004 and 2005, the resort has made many upgrades, repairs, and unit improvements.

It is not a Marriott or Hyatt, but a sound, basic accomodation, which may suit many people interested in a Keys visit.

We own an October week, and it does trade very well in RCI.


----------



## Conan (Apr 18, 2012)

My review of Anchorage Resort and Yacht Club (Key Largo, Florida, RCI #5086) is posted at http://www.tug2.net/.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thank you for the updated review on Anchorage Resort and Yacht Club*



Conan said:


> My review of Anchorage Resort and Yacht Club (Key Largo, Florida, RCI #5086) is posted at http://www.tug2.net/.




We'll be in Miami for a week at the end of the month and plan to visit the Anchorage, as well as go snorkeling at John Pennecamp (hopefully).  We bought a week 52, unit 404 at the end of last year, with first use this year.  For the price and yearly MFs, it seemed like it would be worth taking a chance sight unseen.  We're very basic folks and we know it's nothing fancy, but people going with the right expectations have seemed to be happy with their stay.  I have had dialogues with Bernadette at the resort and look forward to meeting her when we visit.  We're not looking at going down to Key West, so we will plan a day to go when it will hopefully be a good day to snorkel and visit a restaurant in the area.


----------

